# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Prix PS5

## jako

Bonjour les canards, je suis à la recherche de l'article, datant de la période de révélation des nouvelles consoles, ou Canard Pc établissait un équivalent avec des composants PC et avec le prix associé.
Je ne trouve pas cet article sur le site, si quelqu'un peut m'aider ...
Merci !!

----------


## maxime69000

Bonjour, est que quelqu'un a retrouvé cet article ? Merci
Je compte utiliser la PS avce mon nouveau casque Gamer trouvé ici : https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...er-comparatif/

----------

